# aggiungere immagine al boot del pc

## bi-andrea

Vorrei abbelire dopo il menu di Grub, con un'immagine di sfondo, un pò come avviene alle altre distribuzioni e ripeterla al login di Gdm, como posso fare?

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## xdarma

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Vorrei abbelire dopo il menu di Grub, con un'immagine di sfondo, un pò come avviene alle altre distribuzioni e ripeterla al login di Gdm, como posso fare?

 

Parti dal documento sul wiki: fbsplash

Trovi riferimenti anche ad altri documenti che ti possono interessare.

Credo tu debba impostare grub, fbsplash e gdm con la stessa immagine e la stessa risoluzione per avere l'effetto che chiedi.

----------

## bi-andrea

Ho  ricompilato il kernel tramite genkernel, sistemato i vari pachetti con la USE static-libs, poi ho provato ad compilare  splashutils

```
emerge -b splashutils
```

mi compare

```
 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * Last emerge --sync was 43d 21h 54m 59s ago.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4

 * splashutils-lite-1.5.4.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * splashutils-gentoo-1.0.17.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * miscsplashutils-0.1.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * libpng-1.4.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * jpegsrc.v8a.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * freetype-2.3.12.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * zlib-1.2.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 [b]* Due to problems with klibc, it is currently impossible to compile splashutils

 * with 'hardened' GCC flags. As a workaround, the package will be compiled with

 * -fno-stack-protector. Hardened GCC features will not be used while building

 * the splash kernel helper[/b].
```

Sembra che Gcc non disponga di hardened anche se ho provato a ricompilarlo specificando hardened in package.use, ma facendo

```
emerge -pqv gcc
```

```
* Last emerge --sync was 43d 22h 3m 25s ago.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2  USE="cxx fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) (-libssp) -lto (-multilib) -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"
```

cosa mi manca per installarlo?

----------

## bi-andrea

...dopo un pò di tempo ci ho riprovato....

dunque ho installato

```
splashutils

media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo

media-gfx/bootsplash-themes
```

rifatto il kernel seguendo l'indicaioni poi leggendo vedo che imposta con 

```
grub2
```

grub-0.7 non va bene?

digitando 

```
splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=1
```

mi restituisce

```
Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0

Error: Theme 'natural_gentoo' doesn't seem to provide a config file for the current resolution ().
```

digitando 

```
splash_manager -c demo -t natural_gentoo -m s --steps=100
```

mi restituisce 

```
Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0

Error: Theme 'natural_gentoo' doesn't seem to provide a config file for the current resolution (0x0).
```

però con questo comando ho inserito "natuarl_gentoo" in intramfs generato da genkernel

```
splash_geninitramfs --verbose --res 800x600 --append /boot/initramfs-3.7.10-gentoo.img  natural_gentoo

o Unpacking /boot/initramfs-3.7.10-gentoo.img..

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying //sbin/fbcondecor_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - natural_gentoo

o Creating initramfs image..

```

dandomi un inirtramfs così

```
initramfs-3.7.10-gentoo.img
```

digitando 

```
fbgrab fbscreen.png
```

mi restituisce

```
Error: Couldn't open /dev/fb0.
```

----------

## xdarma

Doh!

Qui trovi un thread simile, controlla la configurazione del kernel e quella del bootloader.

Nel wiki consigliano uvesafb se usi i driver video proprietari e l'opzione "video=MxN" nella command line di grub2, hai già provato?

----------

